# Re: Little Drum



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice catch, bet it put up a good fight using that inshore stick


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Dang!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

amazing fish, congrats to the little lady fer sure.  

Can't imagine the size of the iron skillet I'd need to blackin that dude either.  ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

To borrow a line from a great scholar and philosopher....WOW! [smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice catch the fish aint to bad either!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG Panda...Nice big 'ol fish!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I would love to have one of those eat a fly. Nice fish.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

if your "fly" weighed 1/4 of a pound and ya could hit em in the head with it mabey. ;D


thoes are some dumb ass fish.

L.R.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice fish!

Are we ever going to see some real-world info on that E-Tec???

-T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Very nice fish!
> 
> Are we ever going to see some real-world info on that E-Tec???
> 
> -T


no, probably not. there isnt enough intrest out there, it is heavy, it has problems, its this, its that...

what it IS is the best motor I have ever owned. But I have found there are too many cynics out there and even upon offering my entire boat and motor for "professional" pfffft review on this site I was pretty much turned down. So now I dont worry about it. just go fish man~ 

L.R.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> no, probably not. there isnt enough intrest out there, it is heavy, it has problems, its this, its that...
> 
> what it IS       is the best motor I have ever owned. But I have found there are too many cynics out there and even upon offering my entire boat and motor for "professional" pfffft review on this site I was pretty much turned down. So now I dont worry about it.    just go fish man~
> 
> L.R.


This thread was just brought to my attention. For the record LR graciously offered that we use his motor. However it was not practical for the Four Stroke Shootout.

The shootout was "4" Stroke Tech.. not 2 stroke
His motor is a remote control. All our tests were conducted with tiller motors. We would have had to de-rig his motor, buy a tiller conversion kit (if we could have found one) rig the tiller then mount the motor to the test skiff to make all the number equal.
The shootout required long shaft motors, his was a short shaft
There would be a liability issue if we damaged the motor while testing. See the next bullet re: factory support and liability
All the motors we tested came with factory support, a selection of up to 6 props plus liability coverage from the factory. If we threw a piston during the testing there would be coverage via the factory. If we threw a piston on LR's motor the warranty could have been voided because we were using it in a testing regiment. 

It was decided to limit this to only factory supplied motors and only 4 stoke technology. I am working to run tests on the Evinrude brand motors as soon as possible.

If you have any question please feel free to contact me privately. To try to degrade our professionalism because we did not use your motor is disingenuous. We worked very hard for several months with every manufacture to provide an honest, non-biased, complete test of all motors under similar condition.

Capt. Jan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

No worries and didn't mean to open a can of worms; just wondered about real-world #'s from LR.

Whether there's a niche or not for the E-tec would be best left decided to the market, but I'd sure like to get a lil' mo info on it. 

-T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

To try to degrade our professionalism because we did not use your motor is disingenuous. We worked very hard for several months with every manufacture to provide an honest, non-biased, complete test of all motors under similar condition.

Capt. Jan




funny, when I offered you the boat I did not know of any other review you had going. If you were to accept it, it was a solo review of the Etec- I guess you failed to mention to me you were testing 4 other motors in the same time frame?

To say I was degrading or disingenuous is a bit harsh but I guess everyone has an opinion.


btw my motor is a 20" shaft.

L.R. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> even upon offering my entire boat and motor for "professional" pfffft review on this site I was pretty much turned down.


If you feel we are not doing a professional job then please feel free to offer constructive criticism. We strive hard to make every review, product test the best we can. This comment is what I didn't appreciate. 



> I guess you failed to mention to me you were testing 4 other motors in the same time frame?


If you feel I failed here then please accept my apology. There are a lot of little and big projects that we have in the works and we do not feel compelled at this in the past, present or future to announce all our intentions once we decide to follow through with them. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

even upon offering my entire boat and motor for "professional" pfffft review on this site I was pretty much turned down.

If you feel we are not doing a professional job then please feel free to offer constructive criticism. We strive hard to make every review, product test the best we can. This comment is what I didn't appreciate. 



Then it was a lack of communication. You did not tell me "why" you didnt want my boat and motor. You blew me off and said something about you work directly with manufacturers. I thought that was a little anal, but thats ok by me- I just didnt see BRP knockin on your door. 

L.R.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you read the bullet pointed post you would see why we declined your generous offer. No one "blew you off". The scope of the event, manufacture support and liability did not allow us to use a private persons motor. Not to mention the fact that it was a remote not tiller. If we damaged you motor at any point during our testing we would have been held liable for your claim and that is not something we are prepared to take on. If I failed to properly communicate this to you then I'm are sorry. 

Next time I'll type slower... 

I still take issue with your slight towards our professionalism. I work very hard to bring these types of tests and reviews to the site for everyone. From planning to completion it took me several months to complete. From securing motors to constant communications with all the manufactures involved to sending props and manufacturer representatives plus the hard work of our independent rigging and set up folks. Not to mention travel and food expenses. We spent a LOT of money to bring that review to the site.

I am always open to new ideas on how to make things better and take reader comment into consideration when we do future projects. Constructive criticism goes a further than snide remarks.

Please be assured I am in communication with BRP and we are working on trying to get a review done in the future. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Never meant to open a can of worms here.. :-[. 

There's no way that would have been an apples to apples test using LR's boat or motor. Long shaft, remote, heck it's on a different hull!!

If it ran faster, better, etc everyone would say "well heck it's totally different". 

And the same goes if it ran like a 3-legged dog. 

But....I do think it's in poor taste to come over to a forum to post a "hey look what I did" kinda post and then make the remarks that I saw about the forum itself. We've got a good group of posters here and we just don't see that stuff on this forum. 

If having all the 4-stroke brands and factory reps assembled together, running them each on the same boat, and having all those props to test and the reps to tweak the setup wasn't a professional review I really don't know what would be. 

I think that took an enormous amount of effort to put together and the outcome was we all got some real information about the motors.

Kudos to Jan for the time and effort it took to do so. 

Notwithstanding that, LR I still would like some input on how that ETEC performs, but I think I've asked that a few times now... 

I've posted some pretty basic reviews on everything from a 5-horse 2-smoke on some differnt hulls to a 25hp 2-and-4 stroke on the same LT25 hull. Not professional, mind you, but hopefully they helped some interested party out there make an educated decision on a motor. 

Wouldn't hurt for others to do the same if they have a unique setup. 

-T


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

The lack of communication explained why I thought I was blown off, which was why I gave the comment I gave. Keep in mind I have a MicroSkiff.com sticker plastered on my boat and I do support this site. I get questions all the time about that decal. And refer people here.

Over the last 8 months I have spent more time on my boat and less time on these forums and it has been very nice. Practical or working knowlege is much better in my opinion than living vicariously through some one else.

L.R.


----------

